# هل يجوز تقديم قربان للشيطان؟



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

*هل يجوز تقديم قربان للشيطان؟*

يقول العهد القديم(و يأخذ التيسين و يوقفهما امام الرب لدي باب خيمه الاجتماع.و يلقي هرون علي التيسين قرعتين قرعه للرب و قرعه لعزازيل. و يقرب هرون التيس الذي و قعت عليه قرعه الربو يعمله ذبيحه خطية. و اما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيا امام الرب ليكفر عنه ليرسله الي عزازيل في البريه)(اللاويين16:7).

هل يجوز تقديم قربان للشيطان ؟

:36_3_9:


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2006)

بالطبع لا يجوز, فالنص الذي ذكرته لا يأمر بتقديم الذبائح لعزازيل, بل يأمر بأرسال التيس الى البرية بجميع خطايا الشعب, فلو تقرأ بداية الاصحاح سترى سبب المغفرة التي عملت في ذلك اليوم الذي سمي يوم الكفارة


----------



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

اما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيا امام الرب ليكفر عنه ليرسله الي عزازيل في البريه)

النص بيقول يرسل لعزازيل في البريه و ليس الي البريه .
و التيس يا صاحبي سيتم تقديمه لعزازيل , يا ريت تقرأ كويس.


----------



## سامح امام (30 مارس 2006)

اما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيا امام الرب ليكفر عنه ليرسله الي عزازيل في البريه)

النص بيقول يرسل لعزازيل في البريه و ليس الي البريه .
و التيس يا صاحبي سيتم تقديمه لعزازيل , يا ريت تقرأ كويس.


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 مارس 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> يقول العهد القديم(و يأخذ التيسين و يوقفهما امام الرب لدي باب خيمه الاجتماع.و يلقي هرون علي التيسين قرعتين قرعه للرب و قرعه لعزازيل. و يقرب هرون التيس الذي و قعت عليه قرعه الربو يعمله ذبيحه خطية. و اما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيا امام الرب ليكفر عنه ليرسله الي عزازيل في البريه)(اللاويين16:7).
> 
> هل يجوز تقديم قربان للشيطان ؟


 
سامح امام

please take care of the text



وان كانت ذبيحة قربانه نذرا او نافلة ففي يوم تقريبه ذبيحته تؤكل . 
وفي الغد يؤكل ما فضل منها .

*اللاويين7: 16*

*5* ومن جماعة بني اسرائيل ياخذ تيسين من المعز لذبيحة خطية وكبشا واحدا لمحرقة . *6* ويقرّب هرون ثور الخطية الذي له ويكفّر عن نفسه وعن بيته . *7 *ويأخذ التيسين ويوقفهما امام الرب لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع* .* *8* ويلقي هرون على التيسين قرعتين قرعة للرب وقرعة لعزازيل . *9* ويقرّب هرون التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة للرب ويعمله ذبيحة خطية . *10 واما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيّا امام الرب ليكفّر عنه ليرسله الى عزازيل الى البرية *

*اللاويين16: 5 - 10* 


*26 والذي اطلق التيس الى عزازيل يغسل ثيابه ويرحض جسده بماء وبعد*
_*ذلك يدخل الى المحلّة*_ 

*اللاويين16: 26*


*I will be back*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 مارس 2006)

In Hebrew it is called *Azazel*, which some say is a *mountain near Sinai*, where this goat was sent. Rather it is called the scapegoat because *it was not offered but sent into the desert*,
as in : Leviticus 16:11

http://bible.crosswalk.com/Commentaries/GenevaStudyBible/gen.cgi?book=le&chapter=16#Le16_8



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*16:8*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]For the Lord - For the Lord's use by way of sacrifice. Both this and the other goat typified Christ; this in his death and passion for us; that in his resurrection for our deliverance[/FONT]
http://bible.crosswalk.com/Commentaries/WesleysExplanatoryNotes/wes.cgi?book=le&chapter=16#Le16_8


*scape goat* *Hebrew Azazel, that is, the goat-gone-away. **The Hebrew [ ] has been supposed by some to be the name of a place, either a mountain or cliff, to which the goat was led. But no place of that name has ever been pointed out,* except a mountain near Sinai, which was too distant for the goat to be conducted there from Jerusalem. Other learned men think it was the name of the devil, who was worshipped by the heathen in the form of a goat But Bp. Patrick justly objects to this opinion; for it is difficult to conceive, that when the other goat was offered to God, this should be sent among demons.* The more probable opinion seems to be, that it was name given to the goat itself, on account of his being let go; from {aiz,} a goat, and {azal,} to depart *

So LXX. [\~apopompaov\~,] and Vulgate {emissarius,} sent away; Aquila and Symmachus [\~tragov apercomenov\~,] or [\~apolelumenov\~:] the goat going away, or dismissed. http://bible.crosswalk.com/Concordances/TreasuryofScriptureKnowledge/?reference=le+16:8 



IS THAT IS CLEAR ENOUGH OR YOU NEED TRANSLATION 



I WILL BE BACK


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 مارس 2006)

*


			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		


			اما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيا امام الرب ليكفر عنه ليرسله الي عزازيل في البريه)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		

> *النص بيقول يرسل لعزازيل في البريه و ليس الي البريه .*
> *و التيس يا صاحبي سيتم تقديمه لعزازيل , يا ريت تقرأ كويس.*


 
*باختصار*

*عزازيل اسم لمكان في البرية قريب من جبل سيناء وليس اسم لمذبح الشيطان *

*واما التيس الذي خرجت عليه القرعة لعزازيل فيوقف حيّا امام الرب ليكفّر عنه ليرسله الى عزازيل الى البرية*


*وليس الى عزازيل في البرية*

*http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=le+16:11&t=svd&st=1&new=1&sr=1&sc=1&l=ar*





*يا ريت انت اللي تقرأ كويس وتكتب *


----------



## سامح امام (31 مارس 2006)

كلمه عزازيل معناها الملاك الساقط او الجن في الصحاري و ليس كما تدعي و لذلك فالخارجين من المسيحيه و اعلنوا عباده الشيطان يطلقون علي انفسهم .

The Church of Azazil


----------



## ma7aba (31 مارس 2006)

هناك تفاسير كثيرة لكلمة " عزازيل " ، يمكن إختصارها فى الآتى : 

أولا : يرى البعض أن عزازيل إسم شخص ، يعنى به الشيطان . إن انطلاق التيس فى البرية يشير إلى قوة الذبيحة التى تتحدى الشيطان ، وكأن السيد المسيح الذبيح قد جاء ليحطم إبليس فى عقر داره . 

ثانيا : الرأى الغالب أن كلمة " عزازيل " تعنى " الإقصاء التام " أو العزل الكامل ، وكأن ذبح التيس الأول يشيرإلى حمل السيد للخطية للتكفير عنها ، أما إطلاق الآخر فيشير إلى انتزاعها تماما وإقصائها بعيدا عن الشعب . 

ثالثا : يرى البعض فى التيس الذى يطلق فى البرية بأسم عزازيل أى " العزل الكامل " رمزا لعجز الذبيحة الحيوانية عن تحقيق الخلاص الحقيقى ، فإطلاق التيس فى البرية يعنى أن التيس قد أنطلق إلى مكان غير مسكون حتى يأتى حمل الله الحقيقى القادر وحده أن يرفع خطايانا كقول إشعياء النبى أن يهوه قد وضع إثمنا عليه ( إش 53 : 6 ) .


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

شكرا للاخ محبة على التوضيح والشرح ...




			
				سامح امام قال:
			
		

> كلمه عزازيل معناها الملاك الساقط او الجن في الصحاري و ليس كما تدعي و لذلك فالخارجين من المسيحيه و اعلنوا عباده الشيطان يطلقون علي انفسهم .
> 
> The Church of Azazil


 
الاخ الفاضل سامح امام 

التفسير الذي وضعته لك كان من موقع معتمد للتفاسير من كبار المفسرين للكتاب المقدس باللغة الانجليزية ...

ما هو دليلك على ما تقوله انت ؟؟؟؟

كنت انتظر توضيحا عن سبب كتابتك النص بطريقة خاطئة متعمدا ان تستخدم هذا الاسلوب ..
ارجو مرة اخرى الالتزام بالنص من الكتاب المقدس ، وعدم التجاوز ..


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

كلمة عزازيل التي وردت في النص هي كما يلي في العبرية:

עזאזל

و هي تحمل المعنى الدقيق التي وضعه الاخ الحبيب نيو مان

فلا يحق لك الطعن بتفاسيرنا يا اخ سامح, فهذه قمة الوقاحة و الافلاس!!!

فعزازيل جبل قريب من سيناء حيث ارسل التيس الى هذا المكان!!!!


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2006)

*سامح او نقول افضحكم ؟  او نقول يا ايزي او نقول العديد من الاسماء الاخري 

ياريت تفهم رد الاخوة وبلاش لف ولا دوران 

قدامك الحقائق يمكنك ان تسلم بها او لا تسلم بها فهذا شأنك واحدك *


----------



## سامح امام (1 أبريل 2006)

انتظر ردي .


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> انتظر ردي .


 
لا يوجد داعي لهذه الحركات الطفولية في المنتدى هنا, في المرة القادمة يا ترد رد يحتوي على مضمون او لا ترد احسن
ارجوا ان تلتزم بالقوانين


----------



## سامح امام (2 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي صخرتي أنصحك بقراءة قاموس الكتاب المقدس وضع الدكتور بطرس عبد الملك و اخرين و فيه ان عزازيل هو الشيطان أو الجن في الصحاري أو ملاك ساقط .
ثانيا صدقني انها المرة الاولي التي اسمع فيها عن جبل في سيناء اسمه جبل عزازيل و اتمني ان تثبت  لي ان هناك بالفعل جبل يطلق عليه هذا الاسم .


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أبريل 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> عزيزي صخرتي أنصحك بقراءة قاموس الكتاب المقدس وضع الدكتور بطرس عبد الملك و اخرين و فيه ان عزازيل هو الشيطان أو الجن في الصحاري أو ملاك ساقط .
> ثانيا صدقني انها المرة الاولي التي اسمع فيها عن جبل في سيناء اسمه جبل عزازيل و اتمني ان تثبت لي ان هناك بالفعل جبل يطلق عليه هذا الاسم .


 
ارجو نقل الفقرة كاملة قاموس الكتاب المقدس لكلمة عزازيل ...

الكلمة لها اكثر من معنى كما يقول قاموس ايستون 


[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]*Easton's Bible Dictionary*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Azazel*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] [N] [H][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]http://bible.crosswalk.com/Dictionaries/EastonsBibleDictionary/ebd.cgi?number=T374[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]والكلمة يتم فهمها في سياق المعنى ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]المعنى في الفقرة التي ذكرتها لا تعني ( عزازيل ) بمعنى الشيطان [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]ولكن ( عزازيل ) المكان الذي في البرية ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]هذا الاسم كان يطلق على جزء من البرية قريب من جبل سيناء وقت خروج الشعب من مصر على يد موسى زمن الاضطهاد ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]الاسماء الان تغيرت ، واسماء الاماكن تتغير دائما [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]مثال : اماكن كثيرة في مصر كان لها اسماء فرعونية [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]تم الان تغيير الاسماء الى اسماء عربية ...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]والا فاين ممفيس ، و اين طيبه واين الاماكن ذات الاسماء الفرعونية التي عرفناها يوما ما ؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]**********************[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]من قاموس ايستون لكلمات الكتاب المقدس [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]Revised Version only here; rendered "scape-goat" in the Authorized Version). This word has given rise to many different views. Some Jewish interpreters regard it as the name of a place some 12 miles east of Jerusalem, in the wilderness. Others take it to be the name of an evil spirit, or even of Satan. But when we remember that the two goats together form a type of Christ, on whom the Lord "laid the iniquity of us all," and examine into the root meaning of this word (viz., "separation"), the interpretation of those who regard the one goat as representing the atonement made, and the other, that "for Azazel," as representing the effect of the great work of atonement (viz., the complete removal of sin), is certainly to be preferred. The one goat which was "for Jehovah" was offered as a sin-offering, by which atonement was made. But the sins must also be visibly banished, and therefore they were symbolically laid by confession on the other goat, which was then "sent away for Azazel" into the wilderness. The form of this word indicates intensity, and therefore signifies the total separation of sin: it was wholly carried away. It was important that the result of the sacrifices offered by the high priest alone in the sanctuary should be embodied in a visible transaction, and hence the dismissal of the "scape-goat." It was of no consequence what became of it, as the whole import of the transaction lay in its being sent into the wilderness bearing away sin. As the goat "for Jehovah" was to witness to the demerit of sin and the need of the blood of atonement, so the goat "for Azazel" was to witness to the efficacy of the sacrifice and the result of the shedding of blood in the taking away of sin. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]http://bible.crosswalk.com/Dictionaries/EastonBibleDictionary/ebd.cgi?number=T374[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Geneva, Helvetica]مع التحية 
[/FONT]


----------



## سامح امام (3 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان اين دليلك علي ان ه كان هناك جبل او مكان يدعي عزازيل ؟
و بالنسبة لقولك انه كان هناك اماكن كثيرة لها اسماء فرعونيه و تغيرت الي اسماء عربية فهذه الاماكن يا عزيزي يمكن لاي دارس للتاريخ معرفتها و تحديدها بكل بساطة .


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أبريل 2006)

سامح امام قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان اين دليلك علي ان ه كان هناك جبل او مكان يدعي عزازيل ؟


 

http://www.pantheon.org/articles/a/azazel.html

*Azazel*

Encyclopedia Mythica
by Micha F. Lindemans

*A wild demon from the desert* in the Old Testament to whom the scapegoat was driven forth, *but is also mentioned as the place* to which the scapegoat was sent on the Day of Atonement. Two goats were chosen and after one was sacrificed, the other was let loose in the wilderness, symbolically carrying away the nation's sins. This ritual is described in the Avodah. Aaron, as atonement, 'shall cast lots' on two goats 'one for the Lord, and the other for the scapegoat' (Azazel). The name of Azazel (as supernatural power) means "goat-god". ​


*In Moslem demonology, Azazel is the counterpart of the **devil** in refusing to worship **Adam*or acknowledging the supremacy of God. His name was changed to Iblis (Eblis), which means 'despair'. In _Paradise Lost_ (I, 534), Milton uses the name for the standard-bearer of the rebel angels. ​​ 


من هنا جاء الاختلاف في الفهم 
عزازيل في الاسلام هو الشيطان الذي اغوى آدم
في اليهودية هو مكان في البرية


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*الان بعدما اتيتنا لك بالادلة, لم نرى لك اي رد, أينك اخي العزيز سامح*


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*ليكن سامح عبرة لمن غيره...*


----------

